# The Interview



## Steven F (Dec 24, 2014)

Has anyone seen it? You can watch it on YouTube for $6. I'll be watching it later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 24, 2014)

Uhg. Normally I'd probably wait until it came out on Netflix or RedBox... butttttt, I may need to watch it tonight. Patriotic duty and all.


----------



## Steven F (Dec 24, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Uhg. Normally I'd probably wait until it came out on Netflix or RedBox... butttttt, I may need to watch it tonight. Patriotic duty and all.


Don't let them terrorists win!


----------



## raindog308 (Dec 24, 2014)

No movie is worth $6.


----------



## Amitz (Dec 24, 2014)

Watching a film for "patriotic reasons"? I really hope that you are kidding!


----------



## MannDude (Dec 24, 2014)

Amitz said:


> Watching a film for "patriotic reasons"? I really hope that you are kidding!


It was mostly a joke. 

I really had no interest in seeing it originally, but after the debacle I'm a bit intrigued now. Even if I think it's insane that people got more upset over this than they did the CIA torture reports that were in the news and that it'll likely allow 'hacking' to be used as an excuse for global conflicts...


----------



## RTGHM (Dec 24, 2014)

MannDude said:


> It was mostly a joke.
> 
> I really had no interest in seeing it originally, but after the debacle I'm a bit intrigued now. Even if I think it's insane that people got more upset over this than they did the CIA torture reports that were in the news and that it'll likely allow 'hacking' to be used as an excuse for global conflicts...


_and in other news, those GOP hackers made threats and didn't act on them. We've seen this activity commonly linked to script kiddie hacking websites_


----------



## KuJoe (Dec 24, 2014)

Nice! I was going to wait for it to be available on Amazon/Netflix/Xfinity but I'd pay $6 to watch it on YouTube. I'll watch anything with Seth Rogan in it.


----------



## Steven F (Dec 24, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> Nice! I was going to wait for it to be available on Amazon/Netflix/Xfinity but I'd pay $6 to watch it on YouTube. I'll watch anything with Seth Rogan in it.


ANYTHING....?


----------



## Steven F (Dec 24, 2014)

http://puu.sh/dIte2/a6b3f3222d.png

Wonder how long that'll last.


----------



## KuJoe (Dec 24, 2014)

Steven F said:


> ANYTHING....?


As long as he's clothed and it doesn't go against any of my beliefs, then yeah I'll watch it.


----------



## texteditor (Dec 24, 2014)

those koreans will take away my dick-joke comedies punctuated by seth rogen's laugh over my cold dead corpse, I say


----------



## zzrok (Dec 24, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> Nice! I was going to wait for it to be available on Amazon/Netflix/Xfinity but I'd pay $6 to watch it on YouTube. I'll watch anything with Seth Rogan in it.


You forgot to write that in purple...


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Dec 24, 2014)

Just finished watching the movie. I will say it was amusing.


----------



## KuJoe (Dec 24, 2014)

zzrok said:


> You forgot to write that in purple...


Why does the color of the font matter?


----------



## trewq (Dec 24, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> Why does the color of the font matter?


Purple is for sarcasm.


----------



## KuJoe (Dec 24, 2014)

trewq said:


> Purple is for sarcasm.


Oh, LoL. I think I was told that in IRC a while back and I completely forgot about it because it's not something a color blind person can partake in.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 24, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> Why does the color of the font matter?


Purple is the color to indicate sarcasm/joking.

Just finished watching the flick. Was at my father's for Christmas dinner and he wanted to watch it so we loaded it up on the Roku.

It wasn't bad. It was more or less what I expected.


----------



## splitice (Dec 25, 2014)

Honestly I didn't think much of it. Got bored after about an hour. Although I didn't really know what to expect from it when downloading, just wanted to see what the hype was all about.


----------



## Steven F (Dec 25, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> As long as he's clothed and it doesn't go against any of my beliefs, then yeah I'll watch it.


So Naked and Afraid is out of the question?


----------



## souen (Dec 28, 2014)

New plot twist: apparently Sony used an artist's song in the movie anyway without agreement or compensation.

While this movie doesn't sound like something I'd enjoy watching, as long as they treated similar controversial leader-assassination movies equally I have no objections to it being released for people who want to see it.

This latest news though, if true, further undermines their whole crusade about respecting creators' rights and piracy.


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Dec 28, 2014)

I liked the movie it was pretty funny and stupid. For $6 dollars you can't go wrong! 

- Daniel


----------



## William (Dec 29, 2014)

I did enjoy the movie while slightly intoxicated, Seth Rogen is pretty funny then.


----------

